
Ask HN: API authentication as-a-service? - ramtatatam
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m building a public-facing API. I currently do authentication through AWS Cognito, though it&#x27;s a bit painful (as probably not what Cognito is for) and also I don&#x27;t like the idea of using uname&#x2F;pwd.<p>I have seen a few API&#x27;s where I thought workflow was quite nice. In example Esri ArcGIS Online API workflow is something I would like to have in my app.<p>Are there any services available (like Cognito) where this is available on as-a-service basis?
======
ramtatatam
I guess this is what I was looking for
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/STS/latest/APIReference/Welcome.h...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/STS/latest/APIReference/Welcome.html)

\--edit-- Or this (which includes throttling and usage metering)
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/apigateway/latest/developerguide...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/apigateway/latest/developerguide/api-
gateway-api-usage-plans.html)

------
verdverm
Auth0 and Okta come to mind

